# Nintendo was with us the whole time



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just had a epiphany.

You know how most people think that Nintendo isn't producing hardcore adult games, anymore? I just realized that they still do. My mum is an adult and she plays games like Wii Fit and Wii Music. That means that my mum is a hardcore adult gamer and that Nintendo has been making hardcore adult games all along. It turns out they haven't left us!


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

Wii Fit is so hardcore, even the kids don't want to play it.


----------



## emigre (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you know what Nintendo needs to stay relevant? Some goddamn adult games. I'm sick of Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or whatever other sick creation that they make for children these days. Adults are the ones that purchase your system so it makes sense to create games geared towards them. I am a _adult gamer_ which means I want to play _adult games_. I'm not sure if they are just incompetent but by now, it should have been apparent that adult games are the best way to bring in more revenue. I hope Nintendo has realized that by now and starts releasing some more adult games this generation. Like Wii Fit. For my _adult_ mom.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> Do you know what Nintendo needs to stay relevant? Some goddamn adult games. I'm sick of Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or whatever other sick creation that they make for children these days. Adults are the ones that purchase your system so it makes sense to create games geared towards them. I am a _adult gamer_ which means I want to play _adult games_. I'm not sure if they are just incompetent but by now, it should have been apparent that adult games are the best way to bring in more revenue. I hope Nintendo has realized that by now and starts releasing some more adult games this generation. Like Wii Fit. For my _adult_ mom.


Bitch.







):


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 9, 2011)

Losing weight with the Wii fit; doesn't get much more hardcore than that.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> Do you know what Nintendo needs to stay relevant? Some goddamn adult games. I'm sick of Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or whatever other sick creation that they make for children these days. Adults are the ones that purchase your system so it makes sense to create games geared towards them. I am a _adult gamer_ which means I want to play _adult games_. I'm not sure if they are just incompetent but by now, it should have been apparent that adult games are the best way to bring in more revenue. I hope Nintendo has realized that by now and starts releasing some more adult games this generation. Like Wii Fit. For my _adult_ mom.


Congratulations, here's your Humble Bundle.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 9, 2011)

What does "hardcore" and "adult" mean anyway? Does it really have to have a grey and brown color filter, and copious amounts of gore (kids under 12 play these games all the time anyway)?

What's wrong with playing a game with color and gameplay that differs from last year's model?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> What does "hardcore" and "adult" mean anyway? Does it really have to have a grey and brown color filter, and copious amounts of gore (kids under 12 play these games all the time anyway)?
> 
> What's wrong with playing a game with color and gameplay that differs from last year's model?


Because gore makes it mature.


----------



## emigre (Oct 9, 2011)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what Nintendo needs to stay relevant? Some goddamn adult games. I'm sick of Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or whatever other sick creation that they make for children these days. Adults are the ones that purchase your system so it makes sense to create games geared towards them. I am a _adult gamer_ which means I want to play _adult games_. I'm not sure if they are just incompetent but by now, it should have been apparent that adult games are the best way to bring in more revenue. I hope Nintendo has realized that by now and starts releasing some more adult games this generation. Like Wii Fit. For my _adult_ mom.
> ...



You're mistake was to post that when I was online.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> Do you know what Nintendo needs to stay relevant? Some goddamn adult games. I'm sick of Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or whatever other sick creation that they make for children these days. Adults are the ones that purchase your system so it makes sense to create games geared towards them. I am a _adult gamer_ which means I want to play _adult games_. I'm not sure if they are just incompetent but by now, it should have been apparent that adult games are the best way to bring in more revenue. I hope Nintendo has realized that by now and starts releasing some more adult games this generation. Like Wii Fit. For my _adult_ mom.


Boy, you sure have an attitude for an adult... 
Also, weren't the "hardcore gamers" bitching about Nintendo for not making hardcore games hardcore enough? Then why did they buy a 3DS or Wii anyway?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 9, 2011)

...3 and counting...

people who took emigre's troll rant for serious...


----------



## Rayder (Oct 9, 2011)

For me, adult games means "badass", not cutesy.  Hardcore can be any game type really, that's just a term for people who game ALL THE TIME.  I haven't been a hardcore gamer for many years, but I'm an adult gamer.   That means I don't want to play flower-and-bunny games, I want to play badass games that are cool, not cute.

I'm a pretty gentle guy IRL, but in my games, I want CRUSH! KILL! DESTROY!  Make them pay! Make them suffer!  Not talking to cute little animals and dancing with flowers.

On the DS, cutesy games are unavoidable, but you won't find any cutesy-wootsy games on _my_ PSP.

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with someone liking cutesy games, it's just that _I _don't care for them myself.


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

*check wristwatch*

*yaaaawwwwn*... How much 'til this troll topic gets EOF'd?


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> What does "hardcore" and "adult" mean anyway?


I dont really know exactly... I guess you have to shoot people


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> *check wristwatch*
> 
> *yaaaawwwwn*... How much 'til this troll topic gets EOF'd?


Was wondering this myself actually...
I'd give it another 10 mins. 


Edit: Okay, prowler_'s right, it's not really a troll. Still, I can't shake the feeling that it's headed to the EoF...


----------



## prowler (Oct 9, 2011)

It's not really a troll topic, it's a legit topic that can cause a little bit of discussion.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Rayder said:


> On the DS, cutesy games are unavoidable, but you won't find any cutesy-wootsy games on _my_ PSP.


Actually it's pretty easy to find games that aren't "cutesy", especially if you stay away from shovelware.


----------



## buffdog (Oct 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> What does "hardcore" and "adult" mean anyway? Does it really have to have a grey and brown color filter, and copious amounts of gore (kids under 12 play these games all the time anyway)?
> 
> What's wrong with playing a game with color and gameplay that differs from last year's model?


hardcore*1* [singular + singular or plural verb] the small central group in an organization, or in a particular group of people, who are the most active or who will not change their beliefs or behaviour_It's really only the hard core that bother(s) to go to meetings.A hard core of drivers ignores the law._*2* [uncountable] (*usually hardcore*) small pieces of stone, brick, etc. used as a base for building roads on


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> What does "hardcore" and "adult" mean anyway?


Hardcore = Makes me look cool.
Adult = I'm not having fun, I'm using this as an outlet for all my manly rage!  At the age of 12.



_Chaz_ said:


> What's wrong with playing a game with color and gameplay that differs from last year's model?


The people in the new zelda threads have some beefs with that.

As a realistic response...



Rayder said:


> Hardcore can be any game type really, that's just a term for people who game ALL THE TIME.


I'd agree with this.  There's lots of games that are aimed towards hardcore grinding and such, and lots of games that aren't, even within the same genre.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm, my signature is relevant to this discussion, but just in case I change it soon....

“Critics who treat 'adult' as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.”
― C.S. Lewis


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 10, 2011)

You want hard core? Go play some Dark Souls.

You want to actually have fun? Don't worry about all this Casual/Hardcore bullshit. Play games that you like, and leave it at that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 10, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> You want hard core? Go play some Dark Souls.
> 
> You want to actually have fun? Don't worry about all this Casual/Hardcore bullshit. Play games that you like, and leave it at that.



You make it sound like games such as Dark Souls can't be enjoyable, when really, they are, on an incredible level. The game doesn't hold your hand, give you the victory, or carve the road to victory for you. You have to try. You have to put in some hours. You have to be ready to lose. Many games these days have abandoned the notion of losing, and have instead adopted a system where things are either so easy that you don't die unless you really suck, or the game gives you benefits for sucking (difficulty drops, free levels in the case of the Lufia DS game, level skips, etc.). Of course, now games fall into the realm of hardcore because they have actually put difficulty in your path.

In no way does difficulty mean the game isn't enjoyable. I am freaking rage-tastic when it comes to games, and I found Demon's Souls to be a fantastic experience. It's games like that where you get a reminder that games don't need to be easy to be fun.

An addendum to this, before people consider old school gamers hardcore because their games were difficult. Their games were plagued with fake difficulty. The games were mainly difficult due to poor testing leading to many bugs, unbalanced enemies, and the like. It was an era of pumping out as much shit as you could in hopes that you made money and actually had games published. People tend to compare the likes of Demon's Souls to these old games, when really, they are nothing alike. While one is genuinely difficult, the other is unintentionally so.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nintendo has the odd game for adults but Wii Fit etc. are games focused to be played by all ages, even if barely anyone plays them for more then a week. With the Wii-U's release I hope Nintendo publishes more games for the 18+ crowd even the 3DS could do with a bit more of those.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 10, 2011)

Who checks out their Mom while she's working out? GROSS.


----------



## F. Lobot (Oct 10, 2011)

They've been releasing Call of Duty games on Wii this whole time. I guarantee you there's something of every genre on Wii. As far as Nintendo's serious games, there's Metroid, and most of their 1st party anime games are for older audiences.

Where Nintendo really fails to meet everyone's expectations is on the features of the console itself. It's okay that they added a simplified 'shake and point the TV remote' control scheme for people who don't play video games, what isn't cool is that so few games support Gamecube or classic controllers. It's okay that they like to make games focused on having a good time at social gatherings, that doesn't excuse their pitiful attempts at online functionality. See, the Wii could keep it's selling point of being a console for everyone even if the graphics were better, the hard drive were bigger, and the the controller was less foreign to people who have played video games before. Your average shopper doesn't have strong feelings about these things, but gamers do, and quite a few of them left after the Gamecube.

Nintendo's following a trend of coming up with these great new ideas, and then just abandoning the old practices that have been successful the whole time. Like, not releasing Xenoblade because... it's not the ideal party game experience? It won't sell as well as the next Zelda game? It's not like the market is saturated with games and making a slight profit off a finished game seems better than no profit. I'm not advocating shovelware but seriously what harm could it do?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

F. Lobot said:


> See, the Wii could keep it's selling point of being a console for everyone even if the graphics were better, the hard drive were bigger, and the the controller was less foreign to people who have played video games before. Your average shopper doesn't have strong feelings about these things, but gamers do, and quite a few of them left after the Gamecube.


Can you elaborate on this?

They been with us the whole time despite wii (do things games). They been with us in gaming in general.

This "hardcore" thing is near (if not) stupid.


----------



## F. Lobot (Oct 10, 2011)

Basically make the Xbox 360


KingVamp said:


> F. Lobot said:
> 
> 
> > See, the Wii could keep it's selling point of being a console for everyone even if the graphics were better, the hard drive were bigger, and the the controller was less foreign to people who have played video games before. Your average shopper doesn't have strong feelings about these things, but gamers do, and quite a few of them left after the Gamecube.
> ...


Yeah basically they should made the Xbox 360 with motion controls and commercials featuring mothers laughing with their children next to a gaming console, and free online.

Instead we got "a system that appeals to everyone" - except gamers and developers.

Hell, Nintendo can't even satiate the casuals. So far the only thing that makes the Wii "more than a gaming console" is Netflix, not even Hulu or Roku or any of the millions of options available on other 'gaming consoles'. Isn't that why you made the controller a remote?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 10, 2011)

I would  have liked if the Nintendo characters I knew grew up with me rather than centering itself around a limited age group. I guess that's just me being selfish. The Wii is soon stepping down as Nintendo's Main focus. From all the big talk at E3, it seems that we will be seeing more adult games on the WiiU.

EDIT: And just a little side note, Nintendo made games like Wii Fit for people of _all_ ages to play. -_-


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:


> I would  have liked if the Nintendo characters I knew grew up with me


I've seen some things try this approach.

It's actually pretty fucking creepy.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, is anyone getting a totally different description when they hear 'Hardcore Adult Games'... (XXX Rated)
Anyway It's funny, all the kids play the violent games and say that only kids play games like mario, but it's mainly the adults that play mario.
Oh and the children of those people.
Kids mainly play the violent games.
Adults aren't childish and just play games that they find fun.
I'm not saying that only Mario is fun, or Violent games are, but everyone has a different definition of fun, but kids are too scared to express their true definition.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Ok, is anyone getting a totally different description when they hear 'Hardcore Adult Games'... (XXX Rated)
> Anyway It's funny, all the kids play the violent games and say that only kids play games like mario, but it's mainly the adults that play mario.
> Oh and the children of those people.
> Kids mainly play the violent games.
> ...



Because violent games are fun?

I've honestly played better games with more gore than games without. A game has mature content. Deal with it. Having a bunch of red paint in a game doesn't make the game any better or worse, it just so happens that these games often shape out to be better than some fruity hop and bop.

Also, Nintendo fanboys are the only people who think that they're getting categorized and stereotyped as "kiddy" gamers because people make fun of Mario. I've literally never heard anyone ever say that in my life outside of Nintendo fanboys. Most people around my age have, if anything, fond memories of the N64/Gamecube era, myself included. And many of those people nowadays own a Xbox 360 or a PC (in my group of friends, at least) but they don't go "WOW NINTENDO IS SUCH A KIDS THING I'M TOO OLD FOR THIS SHIT".

tl;dr: Nintendo fanboys like crying.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, is anyone getting a totally different description when they hear 'Hardcore Adult Games'... (XXX Rated)
> ...


I'm talking about kids, not your friends...


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Oct 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, Nintendo fanboys are the only people who think that they're getting categorized and stereotyped as "kiddy" gamers because people make fun of Mario. I've literally never heard anyone ever say that in my life outside of Nintendo fanboys. Most people around my age have, if anything, fond memories of the N64/Gamecube era, myself included. And many of those people nowadays own a Xbox 360 or a PC (in my group of friends, at least) but they don't go "WOW NINTENDO IS SUCH A KIDS THING I'M TOO OLD FOR THIS SHIT".
> 
> tl;dr: Nintendo fanboys like crying.


Nintendo fanboys are the only ones who complain because they are the only ones who get stereotyped as 'kiddy' gamers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I'm talking about kids, not your friends...



Spoiler alert: I'm like 18 and most of my friends are 17 or younger. Unless you're talking about like middle school/elementary school age, in which case why does anyone even care about the opinions of a kid on video games? Even then, most kids that age don't mind playing a mixture of "violent" games and "Nintendo" games. Since they could never cross obviously.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about kids, not your friends...
> ...


Talking mainly about around 12 year olds, which seem to dominate the internet somehow >.>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Talking mainly about around 12 year olds, which seem to dominate the internet somehow >.>



If you're really going to feel prosecuted by "12 year olds" who enjoy trolling people then maybe you should stop caring what people think. Most real people I know don't care if you're a Nintendo gamer or a Sony gamer or a Microsoft gamer or a PC gamer. Probably because they're not closed minded retards who think only one game company can be fun and actually buy shit from every company.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Talking mainly about around 12 year olds, which seem to dominate the internet somehow >.>
> ...


Wish that were the same for some of my friends..


----------



## emigre (Oct 10, 2011)

Get new friends. That or become a hardcore mature gamer like myself.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 10, 2011)

It's all in the terminology eh.

When I see the word 'adult' I think sex. Put adult with hardcore, and I think very definintely sex.
Mature seems to mean acceptable to an older teen maybe, not really adult, though.

I think, what the OP was wanting to suggest, was 'dull' 'boring' and perhaps retro (maybe retro).

Panzer Tactics for instance, it's a damned great game, but don't wait for the teen crowd to gush on about it. Steel Horizon requires serious attention to strategy, otherwise, forget fancy schmancy graphics. I actually have several 'adult' games that are very good. And they have not one single pretty looking person ever appear at all in the game. You never see a cute female in any portion of Commander Europe at war, and the briefing officer in B-17 Flying Fortress is all you get there too.

The problem is, and I know this straight from the source (the owner of the publishing company in question), the retailers are simply not interested in giving shelf time to adult games. They'd likely put Nintendo DS porno grade games on the shelf actually. Those would probably sell better according to retailer bias.

I CAN read a lot of books from my Nintendo DS should I wish to. But Nintendo simply isn't interested in Dad having a Nintendo DS. Just so long as Dad is ok constantly replacing his kids units. So the only way I can read from my DS is essentially to give Nintendo the finger download the book (no sale) and convert it to be readable, and use my flashcart.
Thanks Nintendo, you are a lot of help.


----------



## emigre (Oct 10, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:


> I CAN read a lot of books from my Nintendo DS should I wish to. But Nintendo simply isn't interested in Dad having a Nintendo DS. Just so long as Dad is ok constantly replacing his kids units. So the only way I can read from my DS is essentially to give Nintendo the finger download the book (no sale) and convert it to be readable, and use my flashcart.
> Thanks Nintendo, you are a lot of help.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 10, 2011)

Rayder said:


> For me, adult games means "badass", not cutesy.  Hardcore can be any game type really, that's just a term for people who game ALL THE TIME.  I haven't been a hardcore gamer for many years, but I'm an adult gamer.   That means I don't want to play flower-and-bunny games, I want to play badass games that are cool, not cute.



Do adults use words like "badass" to describe games? 

I'd call games like the Imagine series, games based on stuff like Ben 10 etc kids games.

I'd say stuff like Mario, Sonic etc were "universal" games played by all ages. 

I'd classify games which try to be "badass" and involve space marines with guns for arms and chainsaws for guns etc as teenager games.

And I'd classify stuff like Professor Layton, Picross, Neves, Trivial Pursuit (the Wii version of which is actually pretty great) and Brain Training as games aimed at adults.



Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Talking mainly about around 12 year olds, which seem to dominate the internet somehow >.>
> ...



I blame Phoenix Wright for influencing these kids /Jack Thompson


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2011)

I think a good example of an "Adult Hardcore" game would be something like The Witcher 2. Its plot is complex and deals with politics and what is considered to be more adult themes, it contains some adult language and nudity but not enough to be considered vulgar. It's not just a "KILL ALL THE THINGS!!!!" kind of game, it immerses the player into the game world.

So I suppose _my own_ definition of an Adult Hardcore game would be some sort of mix between complex, immersible plot along with an adult sense of content. Something that means more than just "I'M GOING TO KILL ALL OF THESE SOLDIERS BECAUSE THE GAME TELLS ME TO", perhaps even go as far as giving the player his/her own reason in which to continue on in the game. By my definition there really isn't a lot of these kinds of games.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 10, 2011)

emigre said:


> Do you know what Nintendo needs to stay relevant? Some goddamn adult games. I'm sick of Mario, Zelda, Pokemon or whatever other sick creation that they make for children these days. Adults are the ones that purchase your system so it makes sense to create games geared towards them. I am a _adult gamer_ which means I want to play _adult games_. I'm not sure if they are just incompetent but by now, it should have been apparent that adult games are the best way to bring in more revenue. I hope Nintendo has realized that by now and starts releasing some more adult games this generation. Like Wii Fit. For my _adult_ mom.



There was an adult game called We Dare but got banned everywhere except Europe.  Also, Nintendo is the wrong company for most "adult games" unless you are into 2D girls and/or an otaku and you'll need to import for all of those even then PSP still dominates Otaku pandering material, remember Nintendo makes games that are more suited for everyone than one demographic.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 10, 2011)

One thing to take into account are the actual generations and influence of the gamers. I myself have been playing video games since the early Atari age (shows just how old I am), and while I like an occasional shooter now and then, I'm more accustomed to play games like Mario because that's what I grew up with. Do I care for blood, gore, and sex? Not really, but others might. Does that mean I'm not "hardcore"? Not necessarily, but then again, that doesn't mean those that like blood, gore and sex in their games are "hardcore". The term hardcore in itself has taken the form of something not just complex, but graphic with eye-popping visuals, chaotic situations and whatnot in today's society, whereas in my time, hardcore referred to just that, being "hard to the core".


----------

